# first dryish sunny walk in ages



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i think to day must be the first almost dry day we have had in months, it was also sunny which makes a change you could even feel some heat off the sun , lol dont anyone ell fine their cockapoos pick up more twigs when they are dry than when they are wet lol and they were all jaggy ones i dont mind normal twigs but the jaggy ones are hard to get out. 

anyway took a video as it was nice 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66rUVzrLn64


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Cute.  I agree about the twigs! We got some here that are very thin (so go in fur easy) yet have many many spikes to help them stay in even when pulled. I normally have to break them apart and tease them out, very time consuming.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Great to see them run! We have had 3 or 4 lovely days this month. I call them "good to be alive days". A bit of sunshine makes such a difference


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, lucky you, it looked lovely. Your dogs make me smile! 

Still damp and miserable down here (although we did have one sunny day last week).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great Video! awesome how you have all that space for them to run around!!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm so jealous of your lack of snow! We're still covered here  Great video!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well we have snow drop flowers at work so the daffs wont be far behind, their is still talk or more snow, i really hope not. it was just nice to have them out and not soaking wet it was realy just ther feed that were a littl muddy. 

love the fealds most days you never meet another person(im never their at the same time i can go weeks or months sometimes a full rear without seeing the same dog/owner )

however the other day Delta came back with a dears front leg Echo was not for leaving it she wanted to bring it home with us. we found the back legg yeasterday


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice video. I love seeing other dogs. I wish it would rain here. It never rains!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh yes tuesday was beautiful ... Mable had her longest walk a good 2 1/2 hours , streams, waterfall, mill ponds wood land loads of other dogs and sunshine roll on spring x x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh yes tuesday was beautiful ... Mable had her longest walk a good 2 1/2 hours , streams, waterfall, mill ponds wood land loads of other dogs and sunshine roll on spring x x x


JEALOUS!!!! we are still very much in winter


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Was frosty and cold this morning so much so that Wilf had little ice balls on his feet so dont be too jealous the weather is very changable here you never know what you are going to get x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! we know what we are going to get....for 6 months...FREEZING COLD SNOW AND ICE....for 2 months lovely just perfect temperature weather....for 4 months....BLOODY HOT!!! lol!


----------

